# Paypal Account mit falschen Daten



## jbaer (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

es ist mir etwas peinlich, aber ich habe mir einen Paypal-Account mit erfundenen Daten aufgemacht. Ich wollte eigentlich nur sehen ob man so anonym bezahlen kann. Das war schon eine Weile her. Ursprünglich wollte ich so bei gewissen Diensten (wie z. B. Rapidshare) anonym zahlen und somit etwas mehr geschützt sein (gegen Abmahnungen etc...) Dazu habe ich eine Person erfunden, die es nicht gibt (darauf habe ich geachtet).

Ich habe von meinem echten Paypal-Account Geld überwiesen und dann eine Bezahlung abgeschlossen (ca. 10 Euro). Es hat alles funktioniert. Jedoch betrug der zu zahlende Betrag nicht genau 10 Euro sondern etwas weniger. Also blieb etwas Geld auf dem Account. Nach langer unbenutzter Zeit des Accounts dachte ich mir, dass ich ihn schließen sollte, da ich ihn ansonsten (außer dem Test) sowieso nicht genutzt habe.

Nun ja, beim Schließen musste ich das Geld ja wegbekommen, also wollte ich es auf meinen echten Account wieder zurück überweisen um ihn dann zu löschen. Jedoch konnte ich kein Geld mehr senden. Gut, ich dachte vielleicht gehen ja noch Abbuchungen. Also rechnete ich mir aus, wieviel Euro und Cent (in Berücksichtigung) der Gebühren überweisen muss. Ausgerechnet und getan. Nun hatte ich auf dem Fake-Account genau den Betrag den ich benötigte um irgendwas sinnloses zu bestellen, so dass das Geld abgebucht werden würde.

Aber das ging dann plötzlich wieder nicht! Also wieder nichts mit dem schließen und nun sind wieder fast 10 Euro drauf!
Paypal schrieb aufgrund der neuen Aktivitäten, dass ich meine Daten und ein Konto angeben soll. Aber wie gesagt, die Person gibt es ja nicht...

Ich weiß, dass es dumm und naiv war und hatte damals auch nicht lange drüber nachgedacht. Die AGB kam zwar aber das Häkchen wurde schnell gesetzt und dreimal auf die Maus geklickt. 
Aber wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Bzw. mit welchen Folgen werde ich rechnen müssen, wenn ich:



 mich einfach nicht melde und ggfs. alles abstreite und mich dumm stelle (weil nur der Zeitpungt und die Geld-Transfer zusammen passen, auf die IP habe ich geachtet und hab das ganze wirklich anonym durchgeführt. Ich könnte mich rausreden, in dem ich wenn nötig behaupte jemanden fremden aus Chat etc.. das Geld überwiesen zu haben)


oder Paypal anschreibe und den Sachstand aufkläre
 
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen? Ist dies eine Straftat? Das Geld ist mir egal, das drauf ist. Es handelt sich nur um einen einstelligen Betrag.
*
Vielen Dank für alle ernst gemeinten Ratschlägen!*

LG jbaer


PS.:
Paypal schrieb:


> "Gemäß den Nutzungsbedingungen von PayPal bleibt der Zugriff auf Ihr Konto eingeschränkt, bis dieses Problem gelöst wurde. Wenn der Zugriff auf Ihr Konto für längere Zeit eingeschränkt bleibt, kann dies leider zu zusätzlichen Einschränkungen oder sogar zur Schließung des Kontos führen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich so bald wie möglich in Ihr PayPal-Konto einzuloggen, um dies zu vermeiden. "


in der AGB steht:


> *7.3 Nicht eingelöste Guthaben auf ungenutzten Konten.
> *Vorbehaltlich der weiteren Bestimmungen dieser Ziffer
> bestehen keinerlei Verjährungsfristen im Hinblick auf die
> Gültigkeit des in Ihrem PayPal-Konto befindlichen E-Geldes.
> ...


----------

